

US in-flight Internet could be hacked, watchdog warns - goodcanadian
http://m.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32314568

======
goodcanadian
_GAO investigators spoke to cyber security experts who said onboard firewalls
intended to protect avionics from hackers could be breached if flight control
and entertainment systems use the same wiring and routers._

Why on earth would they use the same network?

~~~
baldgeek
This is complete BS. I work in IFE and we specifically are certified by the
FAA to not be connected to flight controls.

